

Ask HN: Startup school 2009 videos ? - yr

Can anyone post the startup school 2009 videos ?
======
dtran
Hey yr,

This isn't great quality - I was there live and people were tweeting that the
audio quality on the stream was awful up until the first break, but I haven't
watched it myself: <http://www.justin.tv/clip/2493eb6f993f6e24>

------
azsromej
I really enjoyed the 2008 videos. I can't find the 2009 ones except at
justin.tv, and the audio fades in and out and is grainy.

